# Bisse besser erkennen in der Brandung?



## jörn (6. August 2020)

Hi,

beim brandungsangeln an der Nordsee habe ich teilweise das Gefühl das meine bisserkennung noch etwas grobmotorisch ist.
Klar ich erkenne kräftige zupfer, warte mitunter einen moment in der Hoffnung das noch eine zweite Platte heißt, und um Zeit zugeben das der Köder richtig geschluckt wird und setzte den Anhieb. Ein rollendes Blei in der Brandung meine ich zu erkennen sowie ein schleifen Im sog auf kiesigem Untergrund. Ich hatte aber immer mal wieder kleinere Platten am Haken wo ich den Biss nicht gesehen habe. War dann Zufall beim einholen oder mal 
auf Glück einen Anhieb gesetzt. Weihnachten letztes Jahr waren die Bisse so zaghaft da habe ich 1-2 angelsessions gebraucht um das als Biss zu erkennen.

Gerät ist relativ grob 150-200g brandungsruten, Revier dänische Nordsee mit entsprechender Brandung.
Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich das verbessern könnte? Wie macht ihr das? Bissanzeiger basteln? Brille aufsetzten?

danke


----------



## punkarpfen (6. August 2020)

Hi, 
mit geflochtener Schnur werden die Bisse besser übertragen.


----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

Hab nach dem ersten brandungserlebnis auch von Mono auf geflochtene gewechselt.
Gibt es sonst noch ne Raffinesse?


----------



## punkarpfen (6. August 2020)

Hi, es gibt auch Angler, die nutzen billige Teleskopstippruten als Brandungsbissanzeiger. Erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht gesammelt. Ich würde auch ohne Biss regelmäßig die Ruten kontrollieren. Es gibt so feine Bisse, die man kaum/ gar nicht mitbekommt.


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2020)

Am besten hilft es nie die Augen von der Rute zu nehmen. 

Sonnst die Schnur etwas überspannen oder die Kopfruten.

Bei ruhigem Wetter kann man auch einhänger und Durchlauf bleie nehmen.

Ggf auch kürzeren Vorfächer


----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

ein Einhänger werde ich mal bei wenig Brandung ausprobieren.
Was meinst du mit kopfruten?
kürzeres vorfach? Was ist der Gedanke dahinter? Weil ein längeres Vorfach auch ein dehnungverhältniss hat was man reduzieren möchte?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> ein Einhänger werde ich mal bei wenig Brandung ausprobieren.
> Was meinst du mit kopfruten?
> kürzeres vorfach? Was ist der Gedanke dahinter? Weil ein längeres Vorfach auch ein dehnungverhältniss hat was man reduzieren möchte?


Mit den Kopfruten meint er sowas hier:








						Stippen am Strand
					

Extrem schnelle, straffe Ruten und dünne geflochtene Schnüre ermöglichen heute beim Brandungsangeln Wurfweiten, von denen man vor 20 Jahren nur träumen konnte. Doch die moderne Ausrüstung bringt auch Probleme mit sich. Die harten Hightech-Ruten bieten dem Fisch beim Biss sofort Widerstand –...




					www.doctor-catch.com


----------



## degl (6. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> ein Einhänger werde ich mal bei wenig Brandung ausprobieren.
> Was meinst du mit kopfruten?
> kürzeres vorfach? Was ist der Gedanke dahinter? Weil ein längeres Vorfach auch ein dehnungverhältniss hat was man reduzieren möchte?



Kopfruten=Stipruten 5m und günstig, von ein V-förmigen Draht ran, nach dem Auswurf die Schnur einhängen und die Ruten zeigen dann wesentlich feinere Bisse an...........ob das in der Nordsee funktioniert weis ich nicht, an der Ostsee ist ab 3 Windstärken auflandig, der Vorteil wech...

Aber bei ruhigen Verhältnissen ist das eine sehr große Hilfe

gruß degl

P.s. bei U-tub findest du bastel-und funktionsanleitungen


----------



## ollidi (6. August 2020)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Profibrandungsangler, aber bei den seltenen Fällen, wo ich los war, habe ich Golfbälle mit einem Haken versehen und in die Schnur gehängt.
Die haben etwas Gewicht und haben bei mir recht zuverlässig funktioniert. Zwar nicht 100%ig, aber ich war zufrieden.
Golfbälle sind auch in den knalligsten Farben erhältlich und somit gut sichtbar.
Die gibt es sogar zum Nachtgolfen - keine Ahnung, wer das macht - und die haben ein Loch für ein Knicklicht. Super zum Nachtangeln in der Brandung.


----------



## magi (6. August 2020)

Kenne mich mit den dänischen Nordsee-Verhältnissen nicht soo gut aus. Dafür bin ich häufiger in NL in der Brandung/von der Mole unterwegs. Ich bezweifel, dass das mit der Sippe bei entsprechender Strömung an der Nordsee funktioniert. Die beste Bissanzeige ermöglicht - nach meiner Erfahrung an der Nordsee - ne solid tip-Rute mit dünner geflochtener Schnur. Insgesamt bleiben die Bisse kleiner Platten aber oft unbemerkt. Gerade wenn du weit draußen fischt.


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> ein Einhänger werde ich mal bei wenig Brandung ausprobieren.
> Was meinst du mit kopfruten?
> kürzeres vorfach? Was ist der Gedanke dahinter? Weil ein längeres Vorfach auch ein dehnungverhältniss hat was man reduzieren möchte?



Die meisten Platten bewegen sich nach dem biss weniger als 50 cm vom Fleck, hast du nun eine 40cm Mundschnur bleibt eine Strecke von 80 cm die der fisch theoretisch schwimmen kann ohne das Druck auf die Hauptschnur kommt.


----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

Soviel Feedback! Danke dafür.
Also Kopfruten lass ich sein. Einhänger egal welcher Art probiere ich mal aus.
Längere knichtlichter sollen es evt auch leichter machen. Da ich immer mit zwei Einzel Rutenhalter unterwegs bin
Hilft evt schon eine bessere Positionierung der Ruten.
Der Tipp mit den kürzeren mundschnüren ist mega! Da habe ich so noch nicht drüber nachgedacht.

Petri


----------



## Nick*Rivers (8. August 2020)

Wenn ich gezielt auf Plattfisch gehe, hole ich den Köder immer alle paar Minuten ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen weiter ein. In der Regel merkt man dann auch, ob die Haken noch frei sind. Stippruten benutze ich auch gerne. Durch die Länge kommt die Schnur weiter aus dem Wasser, somit hat die Schnur weniger Wellenkontakt = bessere Bisserkennung.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (13. September 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


>



die beste Bissanzeige (zumindest bei Tageslicht und klarem Wasser), ist wahrscheinlich, wie in dem Video ersichtlich, per Unterwasserkamera 
ich nutze seit einiger Zeit auch die Stippruten-Methode, besser gehts kaum mMn...
aber bei nem Einzelrutenhaltersystem schwieriger bzw. muss man sich dann noch nen Spieß dran bauen o.ä.


----------



## fischimnetz71 (13. September 2020)

Hallo, 

mir viel das Erkennen der Bisse zu Beginn auf nicht besonders leicht. Allerdings bekommt man nach und nach immer mehr Gespür dafür. Zusätzlich ist allerdings die geeignete Ausrüstung das A und O!!! Aber das ist sie ja immer  

Könnte auch interessant für euch sein: 





Lg Frank


----------



## Purist (16. September 2020)

Bei kleinen Plattfischen ist die Bisserkennung oft unmöglich, das gilt meist auch für den Stint, da hilft nur regelmäßige Köderkontrolle. Bei Aal und kapitalen Plattfischen ist das jedoch selbst bei Sturm kein Problem, ich kann mich allerdings nicht daran erinnern letztere je im Sommer gefangen zu haben.


----------

